# About this forum



## Matrix (Sep 18, 2021)

This new underground forum is used to store _problematic_ threads, usually because they violated Google ad content policy. Google are very sensitive to topics about sex, tobacco and guns/explosives. When a thread violated Google's content policy, I have two options:

- Delete the thread.
- Remove ads, it needs code changes in several places, troublesome.

With this new ad-free forum we will simply move the thread here - easy for mods and no interruptions for the  members.

New threads can't be started directly in this forum.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks for the notification.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 18, 2021)

Matrix said:


> This new underground forum is used to store _problematic_ threads, usually because they violated Google ad content policy.
> 
> With this new ad-free forum we will simply move the thread here - easy for mods and no interruptions for the  members.


@Matrix : so this section of the forum cannot be 'seen' by Goggle's webcrawlers?  Does Google sanction the  forum for  policy violations because of topics about sex, tobacco and guns/explosives ?


----------



## Shero (Sep 18, 2021)

Très bien,merci!!


----------



## Matrix (Sep 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @Matrix : so this section of the forum cannot be 'seen' by Goggle's webcrawlers?  Does Google sanction the  forum for  policy violations because of topics about sex, tobacco and guns/explosives ?


I don't place ads in this forum, so I don't have to follow their content policy.

Please understand though, this doesn't mean we will allow ****** content. Google can be very unreasonable sometimes, for example, a family friendly discussion will be treated as ****** content if the word "rape" appeared once.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @Matrix : so this section of the forum cannot be 'seen' by Goggle's webcrawlers?  Does Google sanction the  forum for  policy violations because of topics about sex, tobacco and guns/explosives ?


It all sounds a bit sketchy to me!

Why not just delete the threads instead of going into stealth mode.


----------



## Matrix (Sep 18, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Why not just delete the threads instead of going into stealth mode.


In many cases the threads are perfectly OK. At the moment, all threads in this forum violated their policies, but if I request a human review, there is a big chance that the violations will be removed. I don't want to remove the threads only because Google's bot made a wrong judgement. 

Moving them to a new ad-free forum seems to be an easy solution.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2021)

Matrix said:


> In many cases the threads are perfectly OK. At the moment, all threads in this forum violated their policies, but if I request a human review, there is a big chance that the violations will be removed. I don't want to remove the threads only because Google's bot made a wrong judgement.
> 
> Moving them to a new ad-free forum seems to be an easy solution.


I still don’t get it but _when in Rome_ ....

Thanks, Matrix.


----------



## Matrix (Sep 19, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I still don’t get it but _when in Rome_ ....


Maybe I should change the name, "underground" makes it sound like we're doing something sneaky.

Basically, Google told me to _remove their ads_ from some thread because they don't like it for whatever reasons, they didn't ask me to _remove the thread_.

If it's not a bad thread, I choose to remove the ads by moving it here.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 19, 2021)

Good idea Matrix, some of these topics discussed get very heated. "Underground" sounds good to me. Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2021)

Thank you, Matrix, for working through this puzzle.


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Thank you, Matrix, for working through this puzzle.  Maybe you could title it "Matrix File", or "Cloakroom".


How about calling it "The Group W Bench".  Most folks our age would get the reference.


----------



## Devi (Sep 19, 2021)

jujube said:


> How about calling it "The Group W Bench".  Most folks our age would get the reference.


... sorry; I don't get it. I had to look it up (Alice's Restaurant reference).


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Good idea Matrix, some of these topics discussed get very heated. "Underground" sounds good to me. Thanks!


I agree, let's allow Matrix to have his way with us.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Irwin (Sep 19, 2021)

Matrix said:


> Maybe I should change the name, "underground" makes it sound like we're doing something sneaky.
> 
> Basically, Google told me to _remove their ads_ from some thread because they don't like it for whatever reasons, they didn't ask me to _remove the thread_.
> 
> If it's not a bad thread, I choose to remove the ads by moving it here.


Another option to prevent Google from crawling a forum is to make it accessible only to people logged in. Users would need to be logged in to read a forum or post in it. Bots wouldn't be able to enter the forum at all.

I don't know what the ad policy is for threads like that, but it definitely prevents it from being crawled.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 19, 2021)

Matrix said:


> Maybe I should change the name, "underground" makes it sound like we're doing something sneaky.
> 
> Basically, Google told me to _remove their ads_ from some thread because they don't like it for whatever reasons, they didn't ask me to _remove the thread_.
> 
> If it's not a bad thread, I choose to remove the ads by moving it here.


I support keeping it "underground"...sounds so sneaky and old school l33t h4x0r-ish.


----------



## Victor (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't understand why forums must follow Google rules.  It is not the only search engine. There are forums that mention ****** stuff all the time


----------



## feywon (Sep 21, 2021)

Victor said:


> I don't understand why forums must follow Google rules.  It is not the only search engine. There are forums that mention ****** stuff all the time


Those forums probaby don't run Google ads, which support the forum.  While i use a couple of other search engines as much, Google is likely the most commonly used, particularly among the young like K-12 school.

If you think about it, Matrix's solution is quite good. Since forum Administrator can control where the  ads are placed having an ad-free sub-forum where anything they complain aboutin rest of forum can be put is quite sensible.  

As a bonus anyone that wishes to avoid such conversations, whether entirely or perhaps just sometimes for whatever reasons can.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 21, 2021)

*@Matrix , I think this is a good idea. Out of curiosity, does Google inform you if they have removed questionable posts? Or whatever it is they do*


----------



## Matrix (Sep 21, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *@Matrix , I think this is a good idea. Out of curiosity, does Google inform you if they have removed questionable posts? Or whatever it is they do*


Yes, they send me an email when a _problematic _post was detected.


----------

